# in memory design



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is one I whipped up.Anyone else have one they would like to share?


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Good Job Eric!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

On the assumption that "Bucth" and/or his family believes that he is in a better place now then rhinestones are a good choice. But just a curious question, do people wear these kind of shirts and for how long, how often?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

well they hold up ,even in the washer/dryer so I guess they can wear them as much as they want.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Folks sure do wear these kinds of shirts. Especially, and unfortunately, if it's in memory of a young person


----------

